# My poem to Mitsie



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

His eyes filled with tears
as he petted her head
she looked up and licked his hand
her eyes saying, it's ok,it's ok.

She knew it was time
her wait was almost over
but for him it had just started
the grief he felt made him cry in pain
the pain of a lost one, how could it be so?

Wasn't is just yesterday she came into his life
a small ball of fur, just the size of his hand
and now all these years of loving friendship 
just about gone.
Dam death, it hurts so!


----------



## cy1 (Sep 22, 2005)

Very sweet Mr. Kind
I like your poem allot
It also fits with how I feel right now- the pain is unbearable
May we both find peace and comfort with our loss of cat friends


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Very well written, but I am so sorry that you had to write it.

May your sweet kitty RIP and have fun at the bridge with all the other animals.


----------

